# Adding instruments to a piano track



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a piano track that I would like to have other instruments added to. Is there an app to do this?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Goldwave is a great editor. But it sounds you want to create other instrument tracks from scratch?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

JH25 said:


> I have a piano track that I would like to have other instruments added to. Is there an app to do this?


What if there where no app's


----------



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> What if there where no app's


I'd have to find an orchestra to play it for me?


----------



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> Goldwave is a great editor. But it sounds you want to create other instrument tracks from scratch?


I want it to sound like it has other instruments in it besides piano as I cannot find a version online. Sorry, I'm a newbie at editing music so don't know the options out there.


----------



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

I am specifically looking for an orchestral version of Brahms Waltzes 1&2 and Gertrude’s Dream Waltz.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I've done this using virtual instruments from my Roland XV-88 using Pro-Tools 9.

I took a stereo recording we made with a grand piano and several vocalists from the Ventura County Gilbert & Sullivan Repertoire Company.

"Try we life-long"
The Gondoliers; or, The King of Barataria

Audio link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Ftry-we-life-long


----------

